# Ball Python feeding



## toolrthebest (Jan 16, 2011)

I have recently got a female ball python she is great but she has been on and off feeds before I got her I offered her a jumbo mouse and she struck and ate no problem.

I have heard it is hard to get them back on to rats ? any one got any ideas ?

also would you say a jumbo mouse every 10-14 days is the correct feeding schedule for her ?

thanks guys :2thumb:


----------



## L3_UKK (Dec 21, 2010)

Depends how big she is? I've got a similar problem with mine. He ate the first week I had him, then didn't eat for 2 weeks, then ate again. I have heard they're a bit "hit and miss" with feeds, but all in all I love him, he looks happy enough at the moment, and at the moment he's feeding once every 2 weeks on rats, may try something bigger next month. He's 18 months, not sure on the weight at the moment - my scales have broken . I hope you get her feeding soon!


----------



## toolrthebest (Jan 16, 2011)

*thanks*

thanks for the reply mate but because I want to breed her next year was hoping to bulk her up a bit would you say a large or jumbo mouse a week is ok for her she was CB dec 09 ?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

toolrthebest said:


> thanks for the reply mate but because I want to breed her next year was hoping to bulk her up a bit would you say a large or jumbo mouse a week is ok for her she was CB dec 09 ?



If she was on rats before then i'd try & persevere with them, to be honest. mice are fine when they are hatchlings but when you have a large adult Royal & you are feeding 6-8 mice to it then it's not funny (when one rat would do the job). What does she weigh now?


----------



## toolrthebest (Jan 16, 2011)

*ok will do*

is it hard to get them back on rats?

she is around the 300g mark after last feed 

so do you think i should just feed her rats and if so how often?


----------



## L3_UKK (Dec 21, 2010)

sorry mate, not sure on the exact size she should be on, but I got told to put my python on weaned rats, but they just look too small (one a fortnight...) it's not even funny. I wonder if it even touches the sides! Persevere with the rats, just leave the rat in there over night, I'm sure it'll get eating again. Once it eats a rat once, should be fine. As corny girl said, you'd rather have it eating one rat rather than eating a colony of mice!


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I dont think breeding her next season would be the best idea.

She's 300 grams now and needs to be 1500 to breed, your asking her to put on 5x her body weight in less than a year.

Not healthy imo.

I'd persevere with rats for a while and if she really wont take them try scenting the rat with a mouse to trick her.


----------



## toolrthebest (Jan 16, 2011)

*thanks guys*

Just to let you guys know she had a weaner Rat and managed it no problem did give little senting with a mouse but she struck and fed again no problems would you guys say a weaner rat every 7-10 days is ok for her just now ?

thanks for the tip mark we will see how she gets on keep fingers crossed for me lol but will def not over push her feeding if she is not up to weight she will not be getting used next year !


----------



## L3_UKK (Dec 21, 2010)

Good to hear that she's feeding... mine isn't now  will have to try next week!


----------



## toolrthebest (Jan 16, 2011)

*thats not so good*

how old is your royal ?

has she always been on an off her feeds ?


----------



## L3_UKK (Dec 21, 2010)

I've only had him since 27th Dec... he's eaten once... he's roughly 18months old. Going to try again tomorrow (I don't know why I wrote next week in my last post lol)


----------



## toolrthebest (Jan 16, 2011)

*yeah*

one thing I did was put the rats head in boiling water for a minute before I offered it to her and she seemed to ge straight for the heat !


----------



## L3_UKK (Dec 21, 2010)

Maybe I'll have to try that tomorrow then? It's really annoying when they don't eat . My corns are all fine except one, but the royal is proving to be a bit of a nuisance!


----------



## toolrthebest (Jan 16, 2011)

*Tonight maybe !*

Yeah I think most royals can go on and off there food at some point but give that a try and see him go for the heat I would possible try tonight after around 11 or 12 as this is when they are most active give it a try !


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

toolrthebest said:


> one thing I did was put the rats head in boiling water for a minute before I offered it to her and she seemed to ge straight for the heat !



It only needs to be held in the boiled water for about 10-15 seconds (any longer & you risk starting to cook it). This is something i often use if i have a fussy feeder & it often works :2thumb:. Mind it's not working on one of my females who has only fed about once in about 4 months :whistling2:. Royals are well known for being funny eaters, once you get used to this you stop worrying so much. So long as they aren't losing lots of weight then don't worry too much as they will eat when they want to :2thumb:.


----------



## toolrthebest (Jan 16, 2011)

*yeah*

yeah corny girl is right only for about 15 20 seconds and this should work !!!!!!

Thanks Corny


----------



## toolrthebest (Jan 16, 2011)

*how did it go ?*

how did it go last night or today with the feed then ?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I've got an 09 female who has been off her food for a while now & will probably try her on a mouse tonight in a hope of kick starting her again :whistling2:. They can be real pains when they just stop, yet my 6 month Mojave female eats for England (even when shedding) & is only 100g lighter than the 09 above who is 18 months old :whistling2:.


----------



## toolrthebest (Jan 16, 2011)

corny girl said:


> I've got an 09 female who has been off her food for a while now & will probably try her on a mouse tonight in a hope of kick starting her again :whistling2:. They can be real pains when they just stop, yet my 6 month Mojave female eats for England (even when shedding) & is only 100g lighter than the 09 above who is 18 months old :whistling2:.


i am getting the impression they are always kind of on and off there meals


----------



## L3_UKK (Dec 21, 2010)

toolrthebest said:


> how did it go last night or today with the feed then ?


He didn't eat


----------



## toolrthebest (Jan 16, 2011)

*hey*



L3_UKK said:


> He didn't eat


was it night time or during the day you tried I have found trying at night is the best option give him a few days of rest then try again pal thats all you can do.


----------



## L3_UKK (Dec 21, 2010)

It's so annoying isn't it. I left it in for a bit, last time I covered the cage and it ate. No such luck this time though mate. Will try when I feed the corns next now!


----------



## toolrthebest (Jan 16, 2011)

*yeah*



L3_UKK said:


> It's so annoying isn't it. I left it in for a bit, last time I covered the cage and it ate. No such luck this time though mate. Will try when I feed the corns next now!


just give him a few days off then try again at night time after defrosting and heating the head for 15 secs in boiling water good luck mate


----------



## toolrthebest (Jan 16, 2011)

*she missed one again*

she has missed another feed but think it is only because she is shed and eyes are totally blued over


----------



## toolrthebest (Jan 16, 2011)

L3_UKK said:


> He didn't eat


mine missed her feed this time about to try and sent a pinkie on the rat and see if that will make sher take it we will see I guess ?

good luck with getting him to feed


----------



## toolrthebest (Jan 16, 2011)

toolrthebest said:


> mine missed her feed this time about to try and sent a pinkie on the rat and see if that will make sher take it we will see I guess ?
> 
> good luck with getting him to feed


she didnt take it will try when she is out of shed I guess mmmmmmmm:bash:


----------



## lee anderson (Oct 13, 2009)

u could try gerbils to get it back in the swing of eating every week but only for a few weeks as they are expensive mine they love them but only as a treat


----------



## toolrthebest (Jan 16, 2011)

*yeah*



lee anderson said:


> u could try gerbils to get it back in the swing of eating every week but only for a few weeks as they are expensive mine they love them but only as a treat


no our local pet store does not sell them lol have already thought about it they have live ones but dont know about live feeding just yet will see


----------



## L3_UKK (Dec 21, 2010)

Sorry that I haven't replied in a while! - I've not had a chance to get online.

still haven't had a feed unfortunately. Will be trying today though, very shortly!!! Wish me luck. He should be starving... I just think how many meals I've had since his last meal and just feel bad that it still hasn't eaten


----------



## jin1978 (May 8, 2010)

at 300g i'd be feeding a weaner every 5-7 days
check this link for some useful advice on feeding schedules.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/589355-royal-pythons-frequency-feeding.html#post7098675


----------



## L3_UKK (Dec 21, 2010)

Just a problem getting it to eat...


----------



## falkirk09 (Jul 31, 2009)

I have a royal that fast for 8 months and then eats 4 months off the year.


----------



## L3_UKK (Dec 21, 2010)

That's crazy though!!


----------



## toolrthebest (Jan 16, 2011)

*and again*

I have a spider ball python and it is now deciding not to go for its meals but ill get it eventually haha


----------

